

Announcing my second e-book "Sed One-Liners Explained" - pkrumins
http://catonmat.net/blog/sed-book/

======
zerosanity
The book looks good. I might pick it up. I think sed is one of those hidden
power tools that everyone that works in the shell should pick up skills with.
It's really helpful in some situations.

~~~
pkrumins
Let me know if you pick it up and I'll send you an additional gift. :)

~~~
dhimes
I got it.

EDIT: modified your tweet message, though.

~~~
pkrumins
Sent you a present. Check your inbox. :)

~~~
dhimes
Awesome- thanks- made my day. (glad you told me as it landed in spam bucket.)

~~~
pkrumins
Craziness with the spam. I am glad you like the gift. :)

------
evgen
Nice. Finally motivated me to get the awk one as well. While you have
mentioned doing a perl one next, I would also suggest considering something
like "all the misc unix tools you never remember to use" (e.g. seq, col, cut,
etc.) There is a bit of overlap among these tools to sed/awk/etc but this
would probably lead to a nice "here is how you can do this in awk/sed, and
here are the two args that make this command do the same job..."

------
kennystone
Looks like a really well done and practical intro to sed - nice examples,
nicely explained, and good depth. The PDF looks nice, too.

~~~
dhimes
I agree. I use sed, but it's not a part of my 'top of the head' workflow. I
have a few things I use regularly on a cheat sheet. Usually when I need to do
something new I have to struggle a bit. Same goes for awk, actually.

The intro has a very nice conceptual feel to it. I look forward to going
through the book.

------
talaketu
Tetris in sed? Awesome!

------
someperson
It it just me or does it seem like this article has been promoted with some
kind of voting ring?

I don't know, it just seems strange to me for the HN community to upvote like
this :S

EDIT: Ok, it sounds like they were completely legitimate upvotes. Nevermind
then

~~~
dspillett
I don't know about the book, but the posts it is based on (usefully linked to
from the linked article, [http://www.catonmat.net/blog/sed-one-liners-
explained-part-o...](http://www.catonmat.net/blog/sed-one-liners-explained-
part-one/) if anyone wants a more direct link) are certainly worth a scan so
it probably got a good few votes for that. I might have to consider purchasing
the book myself.

~~~
pkrumins
I'll send you a present if you buy a copy. :)

